# AGP Slot



## haldjo1 (19. Oktober 2002)

Hi
kann mir jemand sagen woran ich erkennen kann ob ich 2x, 4x, oder 8x AGP hab und inwiefern das mit derTaktung und der Spannung zusammenhängt?
ich plane eine GeeForce 4 Ti 4600 zu kaufen weiss aber nicht ob mein mainboard die überhaupt unterstützt.


----------



## Moartel (19. Oktober 2002)

Am besten schaust du im Handbuch deines Mainboards nach, oder benutzt Sandra (ein Hardware-Diagnoseprogramm, findest du auf http://www.chip.de) um das herauszufinden.
Für die GF4Ti4600 brauchst du wohl 4X AGP, 8x funktioniert eh noch nicht so recht, also wirst du es kaum haben    .


----------



## haldjo1 (19. Oktober 2002)

in dem handbch steht nicht drin ob ich nen 2x oder nen 4x agp hab


----------



## Alphatronix (20. Oktober 2002)

dann schau einfach im BIOS nach. Übrigens, es ist eigentlich egal ob Du nun 4x AGP oder 8x AGP (oder sonstwas) drin hast, den Performancevorteil bzw. Nachteil merkst Du nicht.


----------



## Strider (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von haldjo1 _
> *Hi
> kann mir jemand sagen woran ich erkennen kann ob ich 2x, 4x, oder 8x AGP hab und inwiefern das mit derTaktung und der Spannung zusammenhängt?
> ich plane eine GeeForce 4 Ti 4600 zu kaufen weiss aber nicht ob mein mainboard die überhaupt unterstützt. *




Welcher Chipsatz steckt in Deinem Mainboard ?

Von der Tendenz her hat *jedes* Board auf dem eine Geforce 4600 Sinn macht mindestens AGP 4x.
AGP 2x hat von den noch halbwegs aktuellen Chipsätzen nur der Intel BX bei Pentium/Celeron (Socket 370 bzw. Slot1) und der AMD 750 bei Athlon/Duron (Slot A / Sockel A, wobei es nur ganz wenige Boards mit AMD 750 und Sockel A gab).

Hope that helps !

Cya -

Strider


----------



## CSF-Lady (24. Oktober 2002)

*oder...*

oder sag doch einfach mal wie dein mobo heisst


----------



## Kaprolactam (24. Oktober 2002)

Das wäre ja zu einfach 

/Kapro


----------



## fungo (24. Oktober 2002)

8 x wird doch sowieso erstmal nur von der radeon 9700 unterstützt


----------



## DarkLordSilver (24. Oktober 2002)

die SIS xabre unterstütz das schon laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange und die ist schon mehr als ein halbes jahr auf dem markt...


----------



## flashgod (24. Oktober 2002)

*Gibt's auch schon von Nvidia*

Gibt auch schon ein paar Nvidia's die 8x AGP Unterstützen
Momentan weis ich es aber nur von einer GeForce4 Ti 4200.

Bringt aber doch eh nix also was solls.


----------



## Kaprolactam (24. Oktober 2002)

Wobei die Ti4600 auch 128 MB RAM hat, und deswegen die Übertragungsrate von AGP 8x sowieso nicht genutzt wird... Wichtiger wäre zu wissen, ob das Netzteil überhaupt die Spannung bringt.

/Kapro


----------



## DarkLordSilver (24. Oktober 2002)

hö? jo eh ... spannung ist es 3.5 V aufem AGP... ob's genug power hat ist wichtig ... (W)


----------



## Strider (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von DarkLordSilver _
> *hö? jo eh ... spannung ist es 3.5 V aufem AGP... ob's genug power hat ist wichtig ... (W) *



Um genau zu sein: 3,3 Volt. Aber manche HiSpeed-Grafikkarten brauchen tatsächlich eine zusätzliche "Pipeline" zum Netzteil - die haben dann den Stromanschluss im Floppylaufwerkformat gleich auf der Karte.
3dFX (Nvidia hab sie selig) hatten sogar mal ein Modell mit eigenem externen Netzteil geplant !!

Was AGP 8x angeht: funktioniert im Moment eh bei den meisten Boards noch nicht richtig - besser auf den Via KT-400A und den Nforce 2 bzw. auf die neuen Intel-Chipsätze warten...

Cya -

Strider


----------



## DarkLordSilver (25. Oktober 2002)

jo 3Dfx hatte karten die auf 5.2 V leifen  echt krass ... 

@doh! jop ist 3.3 ...


----------



## haldjo1 (27. Oktober 2002)

Thx@all 

Ich habs rausgefunden ich hab nen 2x AGP und mein board is ein Gigabyte GA-7IXE mit AMD 751/756 Chipsatz und nem Athlon K7 750.


----------

